# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Bodyo Health Pods, Bodyo, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Developer - Bodyo

Bodyo is a groundbreaking health and wellness solution, providing FREE analysis, enabling communities to take control of their health by monitoring and tracking their numbers and following personalised nutrition and fitness plans.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Full body health scanners chosen for UAE trial to aid early diagnosis"
They could soon become a common sight in shopping malls, gyms and clinics. Nick Webster reports

by Nick Webster
April 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI pods to help residents get full body scan for free in Dubai"

by Asma Ali Zain
April 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist2

Bodyo at Vivatech 2022

Jun 20, 2022




> If you want to be disruptive, think different! 
> 
> Thanks to Raphaël Grably, journalist at BFM Tech and Anthony Morel, journalist at BFM Business for their insightful coverage and support.

----------

